# Forellen fischen Salzburg



## Danielsl55 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo komme aus Salzburg bin seit 7 Jahren nicht mehr fischen gewesen. Gestern hab ich mir eine neue Rute besorgt und will in nächster zeit wieder auf Forellen jagt gehn.

Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Gewässer entfehlen?
Und auch ein paar tips köder etc.
Habe vor mit pose zu fischen da ich mit sbirelino noch keine erfahrung habe. 

mfg. daniel


----------



## Danielsl55 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Forellen fischen Salzburg*

Danke für die schnelle antwort hab da aber leider nicht wirklich was gefunden in meiner nähe zum Forellenfischen.

Möchte am samstag schon auf Forellenjagt gehn hoffe es hat noch jemand einen tipp. 

Kennt jemand den Bürgausee in Kuchl kann man da erfolgreich auf forellenfischen auf der HP von dem Verein steht das der Teich mit forellen besetzt worden ist??


----------



## felixe (4. März 2008)

*AW: Forellen fischen Salzburg*

hallo danielsl55
ich habe gerade deine Frage gesehen und auch dass du im nördlichen Flachgau zu hause bist. ich glaube da hast du die besseren chancen auf forellen als im tennengau.
überackern, an der grenze zu bayern nähe burghausen ist z.b.ein sehr guter tipp. das ist ein mittelgroßer angelteich mit saiblingen aber auch lachsforellen. das wasser hat dort trinkwasserqualität,die fische sind dort 1a!! ich war früher regelmäßig dort, seit ich eine jahreskarte habe (salzach) komme ich leider nicht mehr wirklich dazu.
im tennengauer raum gibt es in scheffau einen schönen teich, der besatz war letztes jahr unter jeder s..
den bürgerauersee sagt man auch nicht gerade das beste nach, ist aber einen versuch wert.
der wiestalstausee könnte auch ein tipp sein, war schon öfter dort, habe leider nie wirklich gut gefangen, andere erzählen wieder von den besten fängen. 
du wirst schon was finden..
zum köder: das einfachste und auch sehr fängige ist immer noch der gute alte toastkäse (mit hohem fettgehalt 45%) oder auch forellenteig.

lg
Felix#h


----------



## Danielsl55 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Forellen fischen Salzburg*

Hallo Felixe 

Danke für deine Antwort am Wiestalstausee war ich letzte Woche am Sonntag ist auch ziemlich gut gegangen 2 Regenbogenforellen mit 37 39 cm. Aber die Tageskarte ist nicht gerade günstig. 

lg daniel


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (7. März 2008)

*AW: Forellen fischen Salzburg*

beim karnerteich hast du praktisch fanggarantie... nur halt ein bisschen langweilig.

lg


----------



## Danielsl55 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Forellen fischen Salzburg*

Ja denn kenn ich da war ich vor 6 Jahre schon mal dort. 

Aber sowas suche ich eigentlich nicht.
Sollte ein See sein wie der Wiestalstausee nur halt ein weniger günstiger!

mfg. Daniel


----------



## felixe (16. März 2008)

*AW: Forellen fischen Salzburg*

Günstiger geht es nur mit einer Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein und einer Jahreskarte.#h

lG
Felix


----------

